# Poll!



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

i do lots of different showing, ridden showing , dressage and jumping x x x :lol:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm like horseoftheyear. 

I like to show my Welsh section A, but like to do dressage, jumping etc with meg.


----------



## kvmt10 (Mar 21, 2007)

i chose Dressage as that is my main discipline, though I used to showjump and event.
These days I stick to dressage on my nutty TB!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm working on my dressage, but i do a bit of showing (used to show HEAPS) jumping,eventing and sporting with my boy.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

at the moment...i am a nothing person, but as i train up zanath some more, i hope to do eventing on her. Nothing huge lol, she is too much of a well, a silly for that.


----------



## appy_lover (Mar 23, 2007)

i do horse shows that has about all those events in it...so i just picked show jumping...


----------

